# How to tell ICS to never kill a specific app



## miljbee (May 17, 2012)

Hello,

the new spotify beta app is not bad, but when it's paused, it constantly gets killed by the OS. For now, there is no resume support in this app. So each time I launch it, I have to reopen the playlist I was previously listenning and find the last title I was listenning.

If there were a way to tell ICS to never kill this app, there wouldn't be any problem. Of course the real solution is in spotify developpers hands, but if there were a workaround available now, it would be great !

Thank you for your advices !


----------

